# looking for a family oriented club



## biggdogg (Mar 4, 2010)

i am looking for a family type club south/southeast of atlanta. i am 35 and have a 9 year old that will be with me fairly often. i live in western henry county and would prefer to stay within an hour of home. i would also like to stay in the $600-800 range.


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 8, 2010)

sent pm

www.caneyheadhuntingclub.com


----------



## TonyS (Mar 12, 2010)

biggdogg said:


> i am looking for a family type club south/southeast of atlanta. i am 35 and have a 9 year old that will be with me fairly often. i live in western henry county and would prefer to stay within an hour of home. i would also like to stay in the $600-800 range.



I also live in Henry County around Jodeco rd. I have 902 acres in Wilkes county that is about 1:30 mintues away from us. We are a family club with no junk. We are trying to grow deer not only for us but for our children coming up. I know that you and your son would have a good time, please call me at 678-361-2239. My name is Tony.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 19, 2010)

still looking for something close to home for my son and i.


----------



## Dan Hazazer (Mar 20, 2010)

We have a great club in Wilkes County, 630 acres with food plots and establish stands, family friendly. Please call Dan @ 1-828-524-5557 evenings for more info. I am sure you will like it. Dan


----------



## nriley (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are still looking for a club, Ours may be a little further away than you want. It's about a hours drive from Macon, we have 1737 acres, 25 total members, Power and water at our camp, Large bucks, way to many turkeys, hogs, and at least 1 large black bear, $800 dues. Lots of members bring there wives and kids. See my  post on Woody's ( 1737 acres Laurens Co. ) or our web site
( www.laughingbuck.webs.com )


----------



## Marshall R (Apr 15, 2010)

I have 179 acres that me and my son / daughter hunt.  I need one other member, to make it a 3 paying member (club).  The other fellow lives in Carrollton, NW of Atlanta I believe.  

I have two , two man ladder stands up already and some great pictures of bucks that didn't get taken this past year.  I let the little ones walk, to make some really nice ones.  

PM me if interested, Dublin, GA area. 

Marshall


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 1, 2010)

I have a club in warren county no open fields to dove hunt but plenty of deer and turkey if you are still interested we are looking for four or five good and ethical people if so give me a call at 770-315-6895


----------



## TonyS (May 5, 2010)

*Wilkes County Property*

Do you know mr thacker, with the henry county water authority.


----------

